# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Healthy chicken parmesan

## teedoff

Made this a week ago and think I will keep it in my recipe book.

2 spaghetti squash
3 boneless skinless chicken breast
1 container pure tomato sauce. I used pomi.
i can tomatoes diced (low sodium)
1 tsp fresh minced garlic
1/2 cup mozzarella cheese
1/2 cup parmesan cheese grated
2 tbsp fresh basil
1 tsp red pepper flakes
olive oil
butter for sautéing

Cut squash in half length wise, scoop out seeds. Brush with olive oil and cracked pepper and salt. Bake upside down on sheet pan at 400 for about 45 min or until skin is fork tender 

Cut chicken in cubes, then sauté in pan with a pat of butter and drizzle of olive oil. Salt and pepper to taste.

Heat tomato sauce, tsp olive oil, pepper flakes, garlic and tomatoes in pot. Salt and pepper to desired taste, Simmer for 30 min or more, until sauce thickens a bit. Add fresh basil chopped near the end.

Scoop out spaghetti squash with fork to create "pasta" strands. Spray casserole dish with pam spray, put spaghetti in dish, layer chicken on top, then cover with sauce. Sprinkle cheeses on top and bake in over at 350 for20 min until cheese begins to brown. Sprinkle with more fresh basil before serving.

----------

